# My Monsters on The Ohio tournament report



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

The tournament took place in Owensboro KY, on Saturday 10/10. It would be the biggest Catfish tournament ever with 182 boats and 383 people fishing it!!
I never seen this stretch of river so I knew it was going to be tough. We spent around 1.5 hours of scouting the water the day before and felt comfortable enough to try a few spots. We were boat 161 so we had 160 other boats take off before us. 
We gave each spot we hit probably 35-45 before we moved on. We caught lots of fish and had plenty of bites. We ended up with 11 fish caught, 9 catfish, 1 drum, and a gar. We had 30 minutes of fishing time left and maybe a total of 30 pounds in the livewell which I knew wouldn't place us in the money but I felt ok. Then BOOM! My rod buries down and the fight was on.. I caught a good looking 35# blue cat right at the end! We got to the weigh in a total of 62.9 pounds which I was extremely pleased with! We finished in 25th place out of 182 of the top teams in all of America! (23 different states showed up) We missed the money by 2 places and .8 pounds.. Here are a few pictures we got... I think 1st place was 127# big fish was a 73#.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Way to represent! !! 25th is a great finish in a stretch of river you have never fished.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice work man!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

heck yeah,that was a great kicker fish.... we finished with 31.9 lbs and 56th place, started off with a 19 lb blue but it went south after that, all dinks... You guys did a fine job of representing the SW OH catfish club!

Salmonid


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats Salmonid !!! 56th is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! My dad is ready to do it all again. He is still riding his fishing high!
Mark, the bite was definitely way better the 1st couple hours. Once the sun came out the good bites were few and far between. I think like 76 boats didn't weigh in.


----------

